# Amber Quart SC Dispensary Whiskey



## rlynch (Jun 20, 2011)

Just a very cool and very rare bottle I picked up recently.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, that's a form you dont see, not that any dispensary bottles could be called common.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice cobalt blue color!!![8D][8D]


----------



## rlynch (Jun 21, 2011)

The cobalt is common, the amber is extremely rare for a SC Dispensary.
 Just showed it with the Casper's for size comparison.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice one Reggie. Palmetto bottles by themselves are great but SCD on a quart whisky... WOW!!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 22, 2011)

That is a real beauty Reggie... great addition!!

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## bubbas dad (Jun 22, 2011)

whats a rough guess on value? i've seen them in books but only seen one in person. very nice addition.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 22, 2011)

you never see the fifths for sale.


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice South Carolina bottle, never seen that one before!


----------



## junkyard jack (Jul 29, 2011)

First one I've ever seen. Very nice. Looks great next to the Cobalt Whiskey.


----------

